# Uefa: sospeso procedimento sul Milan. Ufficiale.



## admin (5 Giugno 2019)

Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan

La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017

*Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017


E quindi che significa, cosa comporta?


----------



## atomiko (5 Giugno 2019)

E il cas quando dovrebbe sentenziare?


----------



## overlord (5 Giugno 2019)

Altro giro altra corsa...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



up


----------



## overlord (5 Giugno 2019)

Ps. Gazidis è confermato o licenziato??? ahahah


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Figuriamoci. Si va per le lunghissime...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci. Si va per le lunghissime...



Tutta estate a parlare di questo, ovvio.


----------



## First93 (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Che pagliacciata, per quanto andremo avanti con sta storia?


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Nel frattempo mercato stratosferico


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Mah. Non credo sia negativa come cosa. Se il TAS ci desse ragione sarebbe un duro colpo per la UEFA. Certo comunque è la solita telenovela che ci accompagnerà per tutta l'estate...


----------



## Davide L (5 Giugno 2019)

Forse significa che l'anno dei Cinesi potrebbe essere condonato e la stagione 18/19 sarebbe la prima ad essere oggetto di sanzioni, il che potrebbe escludere l'esclusione dalle Coppe!!!


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2019)

x cui quest'anno giochiamo la el e ci ciulano il prossimo
se eravamo in cl non sospendevano sti ......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2019)

In poche parole è un'altra slitta


----------



## overlord (5 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutta estate a parlare di questo, ovvio.



Il TAS non si pronuncerà prima dell'inizio della prossima stagione....


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2019)

Ho capito : la paralisi societaria continua.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Giugno 2019)

sempre sto cinema ….che palle ……..

e quando arriva sta decisione? perché noi dovremmo sapere se avere una squadra anche da europa League o no…..

abolissero il fairplay ognuno fa quello che vuole spende quanto vuole e gli altri si attaccano come è sempre stato e non rompessero più...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Giugno 2019)

Bisogna sistemare questa faccenda una volta per tutte, altrimenti ogni anno rischieremo una sanzione. Siamo già in grandi difficoltà per i prossimi due anni, dato che le sanzioni sono sull'arco di un triennio. Rischiamo di essere penalizzati ogni anno, anche nei prossimi 4-5 anni. Un incubo senza fine.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Giugno 2019)

Va bè, nel frattempo facciamo un bel mercato e amen!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Decisione che probabilmente è anche peggio di una squalifica, perché ti lascia praticamente paralizzato.
Mi domando se la UEFA lo abbia fatto apposta.



luigi61 ha scritto:


> E quindi che significa, cosa comporta?



Verosimilmente un mercato almeno parzialmente bloccato, per non si sa bene quanto tempo.
Evvai.


----------



## Kaw (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*


Non so come prenderla, mi sembra di capire che il TAS non ha in programma nulla riguardo la sentenza del Milan, quindi per ora tutta la questione UEFA va in naftalina, è una mega slitta 
Potrebbe essere positivo, nel senso che è frutto del lavoro più diplomatico che sostanziale di Gazidis, e che si apra una fase di dialogo positivo, oppure ce la fanno pagare doppio l'anno prossimo quando magari saremo in CL...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Giugno 2019)

l'avevo detto che sarebbe slittata, ora avremo questo cruccio per tutta l'estate


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Va bè, nel frattempo facciamo un bel mercato e amen!!


E quello che dico anche io; visto che la camera giudicante non è in grado di giudicare avanti tutta


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2019)

non siamo in nessuna paralisi.
abbiamo il vincolo di essere in pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 come pena per il triennio.
Decisione a cui ci siamo appellati al tas perchè vogliamo più tempo.

adesso siamo nella stessa situazione di prima. dobbiamo lavorare per raggiungere il pareggio ento il 2021.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2019)

Non potremo fare mercato.


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Comunque dovete convenire con me: questi sono dei pagliacci che non sanno , nel nostro caso, che posizione prendere


----------



## Andris (5 Giugno 2019)

sul portale 90min.com si dice che la sentenza del tas non ci sarà prima del 2 luglio.

mi auguro non passeremo un mese in sospeso a guardare gli altri far mercato


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Comunque è chiaro che coi ricorsi al tas si ostacola non poco il modus operandi mafioso della uefa.
Andrebbe fatto ricorso un giorno si e uno pure.
Senza ricorso saremmo stati squalificati oggi stesso.


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque è chiaro che coi ricorsi al tas si ostacola non poco il modus operandi mafioso della uefa.
> Andrebbe fatto ricorso un giorno si e uno pure.
> Senza ricorso saremmo stati squalificati oggi stesso.


Infatti, la casa dei mafiosi comincia a scricchiolare


----------



## andrec21 (5 Giugno 2019)

Nel pomeriggio arriva la sentenza Uefa.
La sentenza è che non possono emettere una sentenza. 
Ora prendo e mi butto dal balcone perché anche basta.


----------



## First93 (5 Giugno 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> non siamo in nessuna paralisi.
> abbiamo il vincolo di essere in pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 come pena per il triennio.
> Decisione a cui ci siamo appellati al tas perchè vogliamo più tempo.
> 
> adesso siamo nella stessa situazione di prima. dobbiamo lavorare per raggiungere il pareggio ento il 2021.



In realtà non è proprio così, il Milan ha fatto ricorso per la sanzione del 14/17, quindi quella sanzione potrebbe cambiare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> E quindi che significa, cosa comporta?



Che se il TAS conferma la sentenza dell’anno scorso ce la daranno simile, ma un pó piú pesante (lo sforamento é superiore), se riformano la sentenza dello scorso anno, sceglieranno una formula diversa.


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sempre sto cinema ….che palle ……..
> 
> e quando arriva sta decisione? perché noi dovremmo sapere se avere una squadra anche da europa League o no…..
> 
> abolissero il fairplay ognuno fa quello che vuole spende quanto vuole e gli altri si attaccano come è sempre stato e non rompessero più...



Ma mi spiegate che problema avete con il congiuntivo tutti ultimamente?

Detto ciò, è uno spostare il problema al prossimo anno, non a luglio come qualcuno sta ipotizzando. Diciamo che è scontato un accordo informale già raggiunto a questo punto, ed è altrettanto scontato che il management che alcuni criticano tanto ci ha salvato da 30 anni di conseguenze, anche se molti sembrano non capirlo.

Una società che era sull'orlo del fallimento e avrebbe avuto il FFP più penalizzante d'Europa (tra le principali nazioni) ora è senza debiti e con un accordo con l'UEFA... capisco che loro non possano dirlo esplicitamente e che non sia alla portata di tutti l'analisi finanziaria / gestionale, ma sentire criticare Elliott e Gazidis è veramente fuori luogo...


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sempre sto cinema ….che palle ……..
> 
> e quando arriva sta decisione? perché noi dovremmo sapere se avere una squadra anche da europa League o no…..
> 
> abolissero il fairplay ognuno fa quello che vuole spende quanto vuole e gli altri si attaccano come è sempre stato e non rompessero più...



Certo che fai l'Europa League l'anno prossimo. Il Tas se va bene si pronuncia a luglio (fino a qualche giorno fa non era ancora fissata udienza).


----------



## kekkopot (5 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sempre sto cinema ….che palle ……..
> 
> e quando arriva sta decisione? perché noi dovremmo sapere se avere una squadra anche da europa League o no…..
> 
> abolissero il fairplay ognuno fa quello che vuole spende quanto vuole e gli altri si attaccano come è sempre stato e non rompessero più...



Si ma infatti è una pagliacciata sto fpf. Tra l'altro non si nota una dimunuzione del divario tra chi fa le coppe e chi non le fa. Anzi sembra aumentare sempre di più.

Che poi noi ci troviamo a lottare per aver speso soldi che non hanno portato nessuno beneficio: siamo al 9 posto in Europa tra le squadre ad aver speso di più e non facciamo la CL da 10 anni. E questo rende ancora più tristi.
Oltre ovviamente a considerare i buchi che ha lasciato quel figlio di buonadonna dalla personalità altamente estroversa del Berlusca.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2019)

la sentenza per il triennio la uefa l'ha già emesse comunque.
e ci siamo appellati.

se questi hanno slittato per l'anno dei cinesi farlocchi va tutto a nostro vantaggio perchè non avremo ulteriori limitazioni sul mercato.

poi vabbè.... si dovrà fare l'europa league.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Decisione che probabilmente è anche peggio di una squalifica, perché ti lascia praticamente paralizzato.
> Mi domando se la UEFA lo abbia fatto apposta.
> 
> 
> ...



In base a cosa dici ciò? In teoria è l'opposto


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Forse significa che l'anno dei Cinesi potrebbe essere condonato e la stagione 18/19 sarebbe la prima ad essere oggetto di sanzioni, il che potrebbe escludere l'esclusione dalle Coppe!!!



Non credo. Penso che non si siano pronunciati sul triennio 15-18 perché davanti al TAS pende un ricorso che riguarda il triennio 14-17, quindi con sovrapposizione degli anni 15/16 e 16/17. In pratica la decisione del TAS assorbirà gli anni 15/16 e 16/17 del triennio 15-18 e la nuova sentenza riguarderà solo l'anno 17/18. 
Questo a logica, ma potrei aver scritto un sacco di fesserie...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> E quello che dico anche io; visto che la camera giudicante non è in grado di giudicare avanti tutta



Si, cosí poi ti riammettono nel duemilacredici.

Nisogna iniziare, ieri, a risanare i conti!


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non potremo fare mercato.



Ma x favore...


----------



## Prealpi (5 Giugno 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate che problema avete con il congiuntivo tutti ultimamente?
> 
> Detto ciò, è uno spostare il problema al prossimo anno, non a luglio come qualcuno sta ipotizzando. Diciamo che è scontato un accordo informale già raggiunto a questo punto, ed è altrettanto scontato che il management che alcuni criticano tanto ci ha salvato da 30 anni di conseguenze, anche se molti sembrano non capirlo.
> 
> Una società che era sull'orlo del fallimento e avrebbe avuto il FFP più penalizzante d'Europa (tra le principali nazioni) ora è senza debiti e con un accordo con l'UEFA... capisco che loro non possano dirlo esplicitamente e che non sia alla portata di tutti l'analisi finanziaria / gestionale, ma sentire criticare Elliott e Gazidis è veramente fuori luogo...



Esatto, quello che traspare è proprio questo


----------



## Raryof (5 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo. Penso che non si siano pronunciati sul triennio 15-18 perché davanti al TAS pende un ricorso che riguarda il triennio 14-17, quindi con sovrapposizione degli anni 15/16 e 16/17. In pratica la decisione del TAS assorbirà gli anni 15/16 e 16/17 del triennio 15-18 e la nuova sentenza riguarderà solo l'anno 17/18.
> Questo a logica, ma potrei aver scritto un sacco di fesserie...



Leggendola in altra maniera se valutano tutto assieme ci danno minimo una trentina di ergastoli.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è proprio così, il Milan ha fatto ricorso per la sanzione del 14/17, quindi quella sanzione potrebbe cambiare.



Appunto al momento non siamo sotto ad alcuna sanzione


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma x favore...



Il TAS se non sbaglio a Settembre si esprime.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*





mil77 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa dici ciò? In teoria è l'opposto



Finché non arriva una sentenza non sappiamo se giocheremo la EL.
Immagino che si farebbe due mercati diversi con o senza.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2019)

Stavo pensando che se davvero fosse possibile ottenere un occhio di riguardo e una non-pena per la parentesi cinese e se quei soldi fossero stati spesi bene ( ahinoi non è stato cosi ) oggi avremmo bruciato le tappe nel percorso di crescita del club.
Col senno del poi forse era anche studiata bene tutta la manovra-farsa.
Per chi, come me, si rifiuta di credere al cinese fesso che spende 10 e perde tutto per 1.


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, cosí poi ti riammettono nel duemilacredici.
> 
> Nisogna iniziare, ieri, a risanare i conti!


Caro Zosimo risaniamo pure quello che vuoi, l'importante e rafforzare comunque la squadra e lottare per entrare in c.l poi mi va bene tutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Caro Zosimo risaniamo pure quello che vuoi, l'importante e rafforzare comunque la squadra e lottare per entrare in c.l poi mi va bene tutto



L’importante é poterla giocare la eventuale CL.inutile conquistarla se poi ti escludono.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finché non arriva una sentenza non sappiamo se giocheremo la EL.
> Immagino che si farebbe due mercati diversi con o senza.



Con la decisione di oggi l'Europa League la giochiamo di sicuro! Quando il Tas di pronuncerà lo farà sulla sentenza del triennio precedente. L'Uefa la decisione x questo triennio la prenderà tra ottobre e dicembre. Come ha detto qualcuno è un inizio di accordo...


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’importante é poterla giocare la eventuale CL.inutile conquistarla se poi ti escludono.



Ho la sensazione che non ci escluderrano , con la decisione di oggi qualcosa sta cambiando, se volevano essere punitivi ci avrebbero esclusi già da oggi, si capisce che questa è una decisione politica studiata


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (5 Giugno 2019)

a quanto pare Gazidis ha fatto il suo


----------



## ignaxio (5 Giugno 2019)

Non doveva essere blocco del mercato, squalifica e crocifissione in sala mensa?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Gazidis probabilmente avrà raggiunto qualche accordo informale. Aldilà di ciò il mercato del Milan non cambia. La politica è chiara ed è l'unica percorribile.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Giugno 2019)

E arrivato la scusa per non fare niente nemmeno quest estate! Ufficiale!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che non ci escluderrano , con la decisione di oggi qualcosa sta cambiando, se volevano essere punitivi ci avrebbero esclusi già da oggi, si capisce che questa è una decisione politica studiata



Ad oggi significa che il metro di giudizio è caduto.
La uefa non può infliggere pene se il tas poi le annulla. 
Il milan ha presentato un ricorso e siamo in attesa dell'esito. Se la uefa non si è pronunciata è perchè questo ricorso verosimilmente ci darà ragione.
Ti immagini che incidente diplomatico se oggi ci avessero escluso dalle coppe con il tas invece che smonta tutto?
Vedremo, in tal senso io sono ottimista. Il fpf può reggere ed esistere solo fin quando lo accettano tutti di buon grado .


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> E arrivato la scusa per non fare niente nemmeno quest estate! Ufficiale!



Forse non è chiaro che indipendentemente da qualsiasi sentenza e pena ti hanno già detto chiaramente come sarà il mercato del milan


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è proprio così, il Milan ha fatto ricorso per la sanzione del 14/17, quindi quella sanzione potrebbe cambiare.



fin quando non cambia, se cambierà mai, noi dobbiamo tirare dritto.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Camera giudicante della Uefa sul Milan
> 
> La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) sospende il procedimento nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al mancato rispetto del requisito di pareggio durante l’attuale periodo di monitoraggio valutato nella stagione 2018/19 e che copre i periodi di segnalazione che termina nel 2016, 2017 e 2018. La sospensione del procedimento rimarrà in vigore fino a dopo l’emissione della decisione del CAS relativa alla sanzione imposta al club per non aver rispettato il requisito di pareggio per i periodi che terminano nel 2015, 2016 e 2017
> 
> *Ciò significa che il TAS dovrà prima esprimersi sul ricorso del Milan per le sanzioni 2014/2017. Poi la palla tornerà alla Camera giudicante.*



Decisione che ci sta. Inutile escluderci o darci altre sanzioni se già stiamo discutendo al TAS per la prima sanzione. Potrebbero esserci margini per trovare un accordo nel frattempo, ed evitare anche l'udienza del TAS. Di sicuro guadagniamo tempo così ma non cambia ciò che faremo, ovvero sistemare il bilancio per cercare di arrivare al break even entro il 2021. Se il tas darà parere positivo, e qui dipende molto dai nostri legali, potremmo avere un ulteriore dilatazione temporale per rientrare nel fpf. Serve comunque fare un lavoro perfetto e senza errori sia in ambito sportivo che economico, con sponsor e quant altro.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi significa che il metro di giudizio è caduto.
> La uefa non può infliggere pene se il tas poi le annulla.
> Il milan ha presentato un ricorso e siamo in attesa dell'esito. Se la uefa non si è pronunciata è perchè questo ricorso verosimilmente ci darà ragione.
> Ti immagini che incidente diplomatico se oggi ci avessero escluso dalle coppe con il tas invece che smonta tutto?
> Vedremo, in tal senso io sono ottimista. Il fpf può reggere ed esistere solo fin quando lo accettano tutti di buon grado .



Il tas ci darà parzialmente ragione...toglierà l'esclusione futura dalle coppe (visto che si è già pronunciato il tal senso) ma verosimilmente confermerà il break even x giugno 2021


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'avevo detto che sarebbe slittata, ora avremo questo cruccio per tutta l'estate



*e avevi ragione, a cuccia tutti i sapientoni del FPF e boiate varie.
*
calma prima di parlare e sparare sentenze. che fino ad ora non ci avete mai beccato.

se si vuole si può spendere, inutile girarci intorno. comunque anche io propendo per un ridimensionamento dei costi, anche se non così estremo come ci hanno detto finora. ma tanto lo so, non spenderanno una mazza.

qui è un continuo slittare tutto. sempre. ma è sempre colpa degli altri... la uefa, il sindaco, pinco pallino... dai è possibile che fan tutto sto casino per una sentenza che sapevano già non sarebbe arrivata? ridicolo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Decisione che ci sta. Inutile escluderci o darci altre sanzioni se già stiamo discutendo al TAS per la prima sanzione. Potrebbero esserci margini per trovare un accordo nel frattempo, ed evitare anche l'udienza del TAS. Di sicuro guadagniamo tempo così ma non cambia ciò che faremo, ovvero sistemare il bilancio per cercare di arrivare al break even entro il 2021. Se il tas darà parere positivo, e qui dipende molto dai nostri legali, potremmo avere un ulteriore dilatazione temporale per rientrare nel fpf. Serve comunque fare un lavoro perfetto e senza errori sia in ambito sportivo che economico, con sponsor e quant altro.



Perfetto. C'è poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Decisione che ci sta. Inutile escluderci o darci altre sanzioni se già stiamo discutendo al TAS per la prima sanzione. Potrebbero esserci margini per trovare un accordo nel frattempo, ed evitare anche l'udienza del TAS. Di sicuro guadagniamo tempo così ma non cambia ciò che faremo, ovvero sistemare il bilancio per cercare di arrivare al break even entro il 2021. Se il tas darà parere positivo, e qui dipende molto dai nostri legali, potremmo avere* un ulteriore dilatazione temporale* per rientrare nel fpf. Serve comunque fare un lavoro perfetto e senza errori sia in ambito sportivo che economico, con sponsor e quant altro.



Per me, affinchè il progetto vada in porto questa è fondamentale. Ci serve più tempo, lavorando bene con più tempo a disposizione ce la possiamo fare tranquillamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2019)

Praticamente anche questa volta la UEFA se ne va a casa con il dietro rotto dal “IDIOTT”  

Continuate pure ad insultarli che porta bene


----------



## varvez (5 Giugno 2019)

Si capisce poco, anzi quasi un CAS


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Decisione che ci sta. Inutile escluderci o darci altre sanzioni se già stiamo discutendo al TAS per la prima sanzione. Potrebbero esserci margini per trovare un accordo nel frattempo, ed evitare anche l'udienza del TAS. Di sicuro guadagniamo tempo così ma non cambia ciò che faremo, ovvero sistemare il bilancio per cercare di arrivare al break even entro il 2021. Se il tas darà parere positivo, e qui dipende molto dai nostri legali, potremmo avere un ulteriore dilatazione temporale per rientrare nel fpf. Serve comunque fare un lavoro perfetto e senza errori sia in ambito sportivo che economico, con sponsor e quant altro.



Non potevo scriverlo meglio


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Decisione che ci sta. Inutile escluderci o darci altre sanzioni se già stiamo discutendo al TAS per la prima sanzione. Potrebbero esserci margini per trovare un accordo nel frattempo, ed evitare anche l'udienza del TAS. Di sicuro guadagniamo tempo così ma non cambia ciò che faremo, ovvero sistemare il bilancio per cercare di arrivare al break even entro il 2021. Se il tas darà parere positivo, e qui dipende molto dai nostri legali, potremmo avere un ulteriore dilatazione temporale per rientrare nel fpf. Serve comunque fare un lavoro perfetto e senza errori sia in ambito sportivo che economico, con sponsor e quant altro.



Questa decisione è anche correlata alle dichiarazioni di Ceferin di qualche giorno fa...dove diceva che prossimamente avrebbero cambiato qualche criterio del FPF


----------



## sette (5 Giugno 2019)




----------



## LukeLike (5 Giugno 2019)

Eppure il mio amico Marco, che prende il Sole 24 h/24, mi aveva detto che l'esclusione dall'EL era una formalità ormai. Buh buh.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Questa decisione è anche correlata alle dichiarazioni di Ceferin di qualche giorno fa...dove diceva che prossimamente avrebbero cambiato qualche criterio del FPF



Il fpf andrà modificato. Mi sembra palese. Il ricorso vinto al TAS dal Milan l'anno scorso ha creato un precedente non da poco. Perché dimostra come l'UEFA non ha l'ultima parola e può subire un ribaltamento del proprio giudizio. Ergo cercheranno un modo per allentare le maglie in generale ma allo stesso tempo sistemare tutte le ipotetiche falle in modo da non poter essere smentiti da eventuale tas ecc. Adesso è fondamentale che i nostri legali facciano miracoli col tas. Se l'UEFA non ci ha esclusi e ha sospeso il giudizio e perché teme che possano anche perdere. O troviamo un accordo con loro, o al tas dobbiamo essere perfetti e smontare tutto. Il tempo adesso c'è. Ormai l'Europa league la giocheremo quest'anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eppure il mio amico Marco, che prende il Sole 24 h/24, mi aveva detto che l'esclusione dall'EL era una formalità ormai. Buh buh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eppure il mio amico Marco, che prende il Sole 24 h/24, mi aveva detto che l'esclusione dall'EL era una formalità ormai. Buh buh.



chissà che abbronzatura...
io prendo il sole si e no quando vado al mare, ma ho capito che fare troppo i sapientoni sull'argomento non rende.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fpf andrà modificato. Mi sembra palese. Il ricorso vinto al TAS dal Milan l'anno scorso ha creato un precedente non da poco. Perché dimostra come l'UEFA non ha l'ultima parola e può subire un ribaltamento del proprio giudizio. Ergo cercheranno un modo per allentare le maglie in generale ma allo stesso tempo sistemare tutte le ipotetiche falle in modo da non poter essere smentiti da eventuale tas ecc. Adesso è fondamentale che i nostri legali facciano miracoli col tas. Se l'UEFA non ci ha esclusi e ha sospeso il giudizio e perché teme che possano anche perdere. O troviamo un accordo con loro, o al tas dobbiamo essere perfetti e smontare tutto. Il tempo adesso c'è. Ormai l'Europa league la giocheremo quest'anno.



quanto godo per la roma che si fa i preliminari ahahahahahahahah


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non so come prenderla, mi sembra di capire che il TAS non ha in programma nulla riguardo la sentenza del Milan, quindi per ora tutta la questione UEFA va in naftalina, è una mega slitta
> Potrebbe essere positivo, nel senso che è frutto del lavoro più diplomatico che sostanziale di Gazidis, e che si apra una fase di dialogo positivo, oppure ce la fanno pagare doppio l'anno prossimo quando magari saremo in CL...


esatto
magari il lavoro di gazidis inizia a dare frutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Giugno 2019)

E intanto nelle fogne interiste stanno già strisciandosi le mutande temendo che ora faremo un mercato da 500 milioni, mentre pochi giorni fa dicevano che noi saremmo diventati come il Toro con la Juve a loro confronto. XD


----------



## Il Lello (5 Giugno 2019)

Provando un attimo a chiarire, la decisione della UEFA è logica secondo me. Detto che le pene inflitte dovrebbero essere "concordi" tra di loro, nel senso che non dovrebbero essere date a caso, non ha senso pronunciarsi su nuovo triennio se ancora il TAS deve dirti se la punizione riguardante il precedente è corretta o troppo pesante. Trovo sensato dire, ok aspettiamo e vediamo se l'altra sanzione è accettata, in quel caso la prossima sarà simile, altrimenti andranno ridimensionate entrambe.
Le conseguenze non sono né tutte positive né tutte negative: di positivo c'è che se la sanzione nuova avrebbe escluso dalle coppe il Milan allora te la sei scampata ma comunque te la becchi il prossimo anno dove magari andavi però in CL e non EU. Altro aspetto grigio è il calciomercato, leggo di alcuni che dicono che dato che non c'è ancora nessuna sanzione definitiva si possa spendere ma è molto rischioso: se poi il TAS ti conferma la pena che fai? Se ora hai due anni per recuperare quanti, 100 milioni?, rischi di trovarti il prossimo anno ad avere un solo anno ed dovendo recuperare i 100 di primi più quelli che fai questa estate (il che metterebbe una pietra tombale sul Milan). E' buona norma ragionare sempre pensando al caso peggiore quindi per il mercato dubito ci saranno cambi di programmi (è probabile che il Milan già avesse saputo da tempo di questo probabile rinvio), però almeno hai la certezza di giocare la prossima EL


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

Il Lello ha scritto:


> Provando un attimo a chiarire, la decisione della UEFA è logica secondo me. Detto che le pene inflitte dovrebbero essere "concordi" tra di loro, nel senso che non dovrebbero essere date a caso, non ha senso pronunciarsi su nuovo triennio se ancora il TAS deve dirti se la punizione riguardante il precedente è corretta o troppo pesante. Trovo sensato dire, ok aspettiamo e vediamo se l'altra sanzione è accettata, in quel caso la prossima sarà simile, altrimenti andranno ridimensionate entrambe.
> Le conseguenze non sono né tutte positive né tutte negative: di positivo c'è che se la sanzione nuova avrebbe escluso dalle coppe il Milan allora te la sei scampata ma comunque te la becchi il prossimo anno dove magari andavi però in CL e non EU. Altro aspetto grigio è il calciomercato, leggo di alcuni che dicono che dato che non c'è ancora nessuna sanzione definitiva si possa spendere ma è molto rischioso: se poi il TAS ti conferma la pena che fai? Se ora hai due anni per recuperare quanti, 100 milioni?, rischi di trovarti il prossimo anno ad avere un solo anno ed dovendo recuperare i 100 di primi più quelli che fai questa estate (il che metterebbe una pietra tombale sul Milan). E' buona norma ragionare sempre pensando al caso peggiore quindi per il mercato dubito ci saranno cambi di programmi (è probabile che il Milan già avesse saputo da tempo di questo probabile rinvio), però almeno hai la certezza di giocare la prossima EL



Riguardo alla possibilità di esclusione del prossimo anno ne dubito. Altrimenti lo avrebbero fatto fin da ora,aspettando poi i tempi del TAS. Semplicemente con il ricorso vinto la scorsa estate si è creato un precedente e questo per la Uefa è un problema. Sanno già che qualora ci escludessero ora, o magari l'anno prossimo, noi andremo di TAS con una sentenza precedente già positiva che fa giurisprudenza. Io credo che forse qualcuno ha trovato una falla nel sistema del fpf. E l'UEFA ha capito e vuole ricorrere ai ripari il prima possibile cambiando il regolamento. Nel frattempo si proverà a trovare un accordo in modo che tutte le parti in causa ne possano uscire bene. Teoricamente, ripeto teoricamente, adesso anche l'UEFA ha una "scusa" per le altre squadre che si sono lamentate nei confronti del Milan. Ovvero il TAS. Vediamo come va a finire, nulla è scontato. E vediamo se veramente gli avvocati di Elliott sono capaci di fare la differenza anche qui.


----------



## Boomer (5 Giugno 2019)

Ancora una volta gli "insiders " e i giornali lo hanno preso nel deretano. Non si vergognano neanche un po' i ridicoli... 

MI FATE SCHIFO.


----------



## mabadi (5 Giugno 2019)

Vuol dire: troppo semplice escludervi dalla E.L.... vi piacerebbe.
O fate come diciamo noi o vi escluderemo se mai dovesse andare in CL l'anno prossimo.
Una specie di Jolly per escluderci.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fpf andrà modificato. Mi sembra palese. Il ricorso vinto al TAS dal Milan l'anno scorso ha creato un precedente non da poco. Perché dimostra come l'UEFA non ha l'ultima parola e può subire un ribaltamento del proprio giudizio. Ergo cercheranno un modo per allentare le maglie in generale ma allo stesso tempo sistemare tutte le ipotetiche falle in modo da non poter essere smentiti da eventuale tas ecc. Adesso è fondamentale che i nostri legali facciano miracoli col tas. Se l'UEFA non ci ha esclusi e ha sospeso il giudizio e perché teme che possano anche perdere. O troviamo un accordo con loro, o al tas dobbiamo essere perfetti e smontare tutto. Il tempo adesso c'è. Ormai l'Europa league la giocheremo quest'anno.



L'Uefa, nonostante le voci, non avrebbe potuto escluderci...tale decisione sarebbe stata in contrasto con un giudicato del Tas...avrebbe potuto darci limitazioni di rosa, multe, mercato a saldo 0....questa decisione vuol dire rimandare la questione a quando ci saranno regole un Po diverse e si spera + chiare....e nel frattempo il Milan avrà dimostrato di star seguendo le regole...x quanto riguarda la decisione del Tas per me non è neanche quotato che ci tolgono la futura esclusione dalle coppe e confermano il break even al giugno 2021


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2019)

In pratica, fake news a pioggia da un mese.
E anche stavolta Elliott ha messo a tacere la UEFA e molti malfidenti.

Altro che le perculate a Gazidis...
Avanti tutta, con un mercato intelligente nel rispetto dei conti, ma senza la necessità stringente di far quadrare tutto subito.
Andremo di cessioni indolori e nuovi investimenti su giovani di valore stile Piatek Paquetà.
Con buona pace dell'UEFA.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'Uefa, nonostante le voci, non avrebbe potuto escluderci...tale decisione sarebbe stata in contrasto con un giudicato del Tas...avrebbe potuto darci limitazioni di rosa, multe, mercato a saldo 0....questa decisione cui dire rimandare la questione a quando ci saranno regole un Po diverse e si spera + chiare....e nel frattempo il Milan avrà dimostrato di star seguendo le regole...x quanto riguarda la decisione del Tas per me non è neanche quotato che ci tolgono la futura esclusione dalle coppe è confermano il break even al giugno 2021



Assolutamente sì. Potevano escluderci eccome secondo regolamento. Se non l'hanno fatto è perché temono il tas semplicemente, e si preferisce cercare un accordo tra le parti. Conviene a noi e a loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vuol dire: troppo semplice escludervi dalla E.L.... vi piacerebbe.
> O fate come diciamo noi o vi escluderemo se mai dovesse andare in CL l'anno prossimo.
> Una specie di Jolly per escluderci.



Tesi che non esiste. Lascia perdere gli interisti. Non ci hanno mai capito una fava di fpf.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Giugno 2019)

io non sono un avvocato ma il FAIR PLAY FINANZIARIO, che mi sono letto, dice chiaramente che in caso di cambio proprietà sono ammesse eccezioni alle sanzioni, cioè un voluntary agreement da trattare con la UEFA. Quindi il TAS ci darà ragione in quanto le sanzioni includevano anche il 2017, anno in cui erano già cambiate le proprietà. 

A club is eligible to apply to enter into a voluntary agreement if it:
i) has been granted a valid licence to enter the UEFA club competitions by its national licensor but has not qualified for a UEFA club competition in the
season that precedes the entry into force of the voluntary agreement; or ii) has qualified for a UEFA club competition and fulfils the break-even requirement in the monitoring period that precedes the entry into force of
the voluntary agreement; or
*iii) has been subject to a significant change in ownership and/or control within the 12 months preceding the application deadline.*


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì. Potevano escluderci eccome secondo regolamento. Se non l'hanno fatto è perché temono il tas semplicemente, e si preferisce cercare un accordo tra le parti. Conviene a noi e a loro.



Ma non é che temono il tas...il Tas ha già detto con sentenza passata in giudicato, che l'esclusione dalle coppe è una sanzione sproporzionata al reato (rosso di bilancio) commesso. Ormai quella decisione fa stato ed è giurisprudenza. Poi un vero accordo non potrà mai esserci perché non può essere concesso il settlement agreement a chi è già sotto sanzione. Potranno fare al max una sorta di sentenza concordata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica, fake news a pioggia da un mese.
> E anche stavolta Elliott ha messo a tacere la UEFA e molti malfidenti.
> 
> Altro che le perculate a Gazidis...
> ...



Ecco, proprio quello che ci vuole per creare un Milan 2019/2020 che possa finalmente tornare in CL (ricordiamo che l’Inda si qualificò nel 2010/2011, poi più niente fino al 2017/2018. Noi è dal 2012/2013 che non ci qualifichiamo, il 2019/2020 dovrà essere per noi ciò che il 2017/2018 è stato per l’Inda).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2019)

Secondo me è molto importante anche il fatto che l'A. C. Milan a differenza di tante squadre(compresi i perdazzurri che si stanno mangiando il fegato) non ha esposizione debitoria verso le banche. La società Milan non ha debiti insomma.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non sono un avvocato ma il FAIR PLAY FINANZIARIO, che mi sono letto, dice chiaramente che in caso di cambio proprietà sono ammesse eccezioni alle sanzioni, cioè un voluntary agreement da trattare con la UEFA. Quindi il TAS ci darà ragione in quanto le sanzioni includevano anche il 2017, anno in cui erano già cambiate le proprietà.
> 
> A club is eligible to apply to enter into a voluntary agreement if it:
> i) has been granted a valid licence to enter the UEFA club competitions by its national licensor but has not qualified for a UEFA club competition in the
> ...



Il voluntary agreement esiste solo sulla carta e non nei fatti...l'unica squadra che lo ha chiesto è stato il Milan è non gli è stato concesso, essendo una possibilità e non un obbligo


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto importante anche il fatto che l'A. C. Milan a differenza di tante squadre(compresi i perdazzurri che si stanno mangiando il fegato) non ha esposizione debitoria verso le banche. La società Milan non ha debiti insomma.



Che sostanzialmente è il punto forte che vuol giocarsi Elliot. Oggi l'esposizione debitoria ai fini del FPF conta poco...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il voluntary agreement esiste solo sulla carta e non nei fatti...l'unica squadra che lo ha chiesto è stato il Milan è non gli è stato concesso, essendo una possibilità e non un obbligo



ma le regole dicono chiaramente che se cambi proprietà ne hai diritto. perché il tas non dovrebbe darci ragione?


----------



## Il Lello (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla possibilità di esclusione del prossimo anno ne dubito. Altrimenti lo avrebbero fatto fin da ora,aspettando poi i tempi del TAS. Semplicemente con il ricorso vinto la scorsa estate si è creato un precedente e questo per la Uefa è un problema. Sanno già che qualora ci escludessero ora, o magari l'anno prossimo, noi andremo di TAS con una sentenza precedente già positiva che fa giurisprudenza. Io credo che forse qualcuno ha trovato una falla nel sistema del fpf. E l'UEFA ha capito e vuole ricorrere ai ripari il prima possibile cambiando il regolamento. Nel frattempo si proverà a trovare un accordo in modo che tutte le parti in causa ne possano uscire bene. Teoricamente, ripeto teoricamente, adesso anche l'UEFA ha una "scusa" per le altre squadre che si sono lamentate nei confronti del Milan. Ovvero il TAS. Vediamo come va a finire, nulla è scontato. E vediamo se veramente gli avvocati di Elliott sono capaci di fare la differenza anche qui.



Sono due cose non collegate, se ti ritiro la patente perché andavi ai 150km/h e il giudice dice che è esagerato, non significa che in futuro non mi ritireranno mai la patente per eccesso di velocità, magari se mi beccano che andavo ai 250 allora il ritiro sarebbe considerato una giusta punizione.
In altre parole dipende dal "crimine" commesso, se quello dell'ultimo triennio (quello riguardante il giudizio sospeso) è più grave del precedente allora una esclusione delle coppe potrebbe comunque avere senso secondo la UEFA. Certo anche questa potrebbe essere contestata al TAS ma non si avrebbe la matematica certezza che sarebbe accolta.
Poi la Eufa fa sempre questa "porcata" del "a me non frega di che anno ti escludo e da cosa" ma ragiona sulla linea del "la prossima volta che potresti iscriverti ad una mia competizione non sarai ammesso". Per questo potrebbe essere più una fregatura nel caso la sentenza sia rimandata e ti toccherebbe saltare una CL futura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma le regole dicono chiaramente che se cambi proprietà ne hai diritto. perché il tas non dovrebbe darci ragione?



Quello che sostiene ELLIOT da 12 mesi.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Il Lello ha scritto:


> Sono due cose non collegate, se ti ritiro la patente perché andavi ai 150km/h e il giudice dice che è esagerato, non significa che in futuro non mi ritireranno mai la patente per eccesso di velocità, magari se mi beccano che andavo ai 250 allora il ritiro sarebbe considerato una giusta punizione.
> In altre parole dipende dal "crimine" commesso, se quello dell'ultimo triennio (quello riguardante il giudizio sospeso) è più grave del precedente allora una esclusione delle coppe potrebbe comunque avere senso secondo la UEFA. Certo anche questa potrebbe essere contestata al TAS ma non si avrebbe la matematica certezza che sarebbe accolta.
> Poi la Eufa fa sempre questa "porcata" del "a me non frega di che anno ti escludo e da cosa" ma ragiona sulla linea del "la prossima volta che potresti iscriverti ad una mia competizione non sarai ammesso". Per questo potrebbe essere più una fregatura nel caso la sentenza sia rimandata e ti toccherebbe saltare una CL futura.


Ma il limite di velocità è stabilito dalla legge, qui invece c'è un regolamento e quello che fa stato è la giurisprudenza. Quindi ripeto il Tas ha chiaramente detto che per il rosso di bilancio la pena dell'esclusione dalle coppe è sproporzionata, senza minimamente accennare all'ammontare del deficit...


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma le regole dicono chiaramente che se cambi proprietà ne hai diritto. perché il tas non dovrebbe darci ragione?



Hai il diritto di chiederlo, ma l'Uefa non ha l'obbligo di concederlo....vanno verificati altri parametri tra cui un business plan che porti al rientro dal deficit, cosa che il Milan non ha fatto. Questo con i cinesi...ora Elliot non può più richiederlo perché il Milan è già sotto sanzione....


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non é che temono il tas...il Tas ha già detto con sentenza passata in giudicato, che l'esclusione dalle coppe è una sanzione sproporzionata al reato (rosso di bilancio) commesso. Ormai quella decisione fa stato ed è giurisprudenza. Poi un vero accordo non potrà mai esserci perché non può essere concesso il settlement agreement a chi è già sotto sanzione. Potranno fare al max una sorta di sentenza concordata.



Temono il TAS tradotto, che avendo già vinto una prima volta temevano un nuovo ribaltamento della decisione. L'ho pure scritto prima. Mi sembra chiaro. 
Ripeto potevano escluderci, è nel regolamento. Il TAS ha espresso giudizio sulla prima sanzione, perché giudicata eccessiva rispetto alle altre.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

Il Lello ha scritto:


> Sono due cose non collegate, se ti ritiro la patente perché andavi ai 150km/h e il giudice dice che è esagerato, non significa che in futuro non mi ritireranno mai la patente per eccesso di velocità, magari se mi beccano che andavo ai 250 allora il ritiro sarebbe considerato una giusta punizione.
> In altre parole dipende dal "crimine" commesso, se quello dell'ultimo triennio (quello riguardante il giudizio sospeso) è più grave del precedente allora una esclusione delle coppe potrebbe comunque avere senso secondo la UEFA. Certo anche questa potrebbe essere contestata al TAS ma non si avrebbe la matematica certezza che sarebbe accolta.
> Poi la Eufa fa sempre questa "porcata" del "a me non frega di che anno ti escludo e da cosa" ma ragiona sulla linea del "la prossima volta che potresti iscriverti ad una mia competizione non sarai ammesso". Per questo potrebbe essere più una fregatura nel caso la sentenza sia rimandata e ti toccherebbe saltare una CL futura.



Ancora. Non si sommano le cose. Non esiste nel regolamento. Semplicemente la Uefa aspetta ciò che dice il TAS poi decideranno cosa fare. In questo intervallo di tempo noi possiamo fare due cose, o provare a trovare un accordo o fare una guerra al fpf sperando nel TAS, ed eventualmente anche a livelli più alti. Tra l'altro nulla vieterebbe di fare ricorso anche ad un eventuale giudizio del TAS. Prolungando ancora i tempi. Nessuno sa quale sia la strategia.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Temono il TAS tradotto, che avendo già vinto una prima volta temevano un nuovo ribaltamento della decisione. L'ho pure scritto prima. Mi sembra chiaro.
> Ripeto potevano escluderci, è nel regolamento. Il TAS ha espresso giudizio sulla prima sanzione, perché giudicata eccessiva rispetto alle altre.



Si si tutto ok, tranne il fatto che potevano escluderci...è si previsto dal regolamento ma essendoci una sentenza il regolamento è superato...la sentenza, come nel diritto anglosassone, è sostanzialmente legge e non può essere modificata se non da un organo superiore al Tas. Ora le possibilità che rimangono x escludere una squadra dalle coppe sono mancati pagamenti di stipendi, irregolarità nei trasferimenti dei giocatori, falso in bilancio (sostanzialmente Manchester City)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si si tutto ok, tranne il fatto che potevano escluderci...è si previsto dal regolamento ma essendoci una sentenza il regolamento è superato...la sentenza, come nel diritto anglosassone, è sostanzialmente legge e non può essere modificata se non da un organo superiore al Tas. Ora le possibilità che rimangono x escludere una squadra dalle coppe sono mancati pagamenti di stipendi, irregolarità nei trasferimenti dei giocatori, falso in bilancio (sostanzialmente Manchester City)



Non è così. Perché quella sentenza è in merito al solo rosso in bilancio. Con questo nuovo giudizio noi saremmo teoricamente nuovamente in torto, ma già sanzionati. E per regolamento l'UEFA può decidere di dare la pena maggiore per chi è già stato sanzionato e non ha ancora rispettato il fpf. Sono due motivi diversi. In questo caso ci vorrebbe una nuova sentenza del TAS, che non è scontata. Evidentemente non si è voluti arrivare a tanto, per qualche motivo che noi al momento non conosciamo. Forse ma è una mia idea, c'è qualche falla a cui appigliarsi per cui sanno che un eventuale ricorso potrebbero essere ancora positivo per noi e ribaltare la sanzione.


----------



## Il Lello (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma il limite di velocità è stabilito dalla legge, qui invece c'è un regolamento e quello che fa stato è la giurisprudenza. Quindi ripeto il Tas ha chiaramente detto che per il rosso di bilancio la pena dell'esclusione dalle coppe è sproporzionata, senza minimamente accennare all'ammontare del deficit...



Siamo sicuri? Se era così semplice allora non mi spiego tutti questo casino che c'è da mesi sull'argomento.. E non lo hanno fatto solo giornalisti a caso, anche gente come Pellegatti non ha mai liquidato l'argomento così


----------



## uolfetto (5 Giugno 2019)

anche l'uefa SLITTA


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Il Lello ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri? Se era così semplice allora non mi spiego tutti questo casino che c'è da mesi sull'argomento.. E non lo hanno fatto solo giornalisti a caso, anche gente come Pellegatti non ha mai liquidato l'argomento così



Sul rosso di bilancio si. Se Poi ci sono altre cose (ma x me no) come scrive l'utente Sopra non so che dirti


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è così. Perché quella sentenza è in merito al solo rosso in bilancio. Con questo nuovo giudizio noi saremmo teoricamente nuovamente in torto, ma già sanzionati. E per regolamento l'UEFA può decidere di dare la pena maggiore per chi è già stato sanzionato e non ha ancora rispettato il fpf. Sono due motivi diversi. In questo caso ci vorrebbe una nuova sentenza del TAS, che non è scontata. Evidentemente non si è voluti arrivare a tanto, per qualche motivo che noi al momento non conosciamo. Forse ma è una mia idea, c'è qualche falla a cui appigliarsi per cui sanno che un eventuale ricorso potrebbero essere ancora positivo per noi e ribaltare la sanzione.



Non può essere così. Noi siamo sotto sanzione. Il caso che dici tu vale x quando prendi una pena (break even entro tot) e quando arrivi alla scadenza non hai rispettato i termini della pena, allora si che c'è l'aggravio di pena. Nel caso del Milan la pena è break even entro il 2021, pena decisa dell'Uefa. Non puoi escluderlo oggi perché non ho ancora raggiunto il break even che tu stessa hai stabilito tra 2 anni...sarebbe un assoluto non sense giuridico che il Tas cassa in 2 secondi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che sostanzialmente è il punto forte che vuol giocarsi Elliot. Oggi l'esposizione debitoria ai fini del FPF conta poco...



Appunto. 
Poi ci sono i cugini sfigati su fognafans, che questo non lo capiscono.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> E quindi che significa, cosa comporta?



Significa che SLITTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2019)

Ma come, "Saitama" che lavora contro il Milan e che è li per fare danni e vendere giocatori forti per comprarne di scarsi, ha portato a casa il set? Mi pare impossibile


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2019)

Ma quindi le sanzioni non arrivano subito?
E ora in dirigenza che scuse accamperanno per non tirar fuori manco mille lire?


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma quindi le sanzioni non arrivano subito?
> E ora in dirigenza che scuse accamperanno per non tirar fuori manco mille lire?



Quelle chiare che ti hanno già detto. I conti fanno pena e vanno messi a posto indipendentemente dal FPF.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> anche l'uefa SLITTA



La UEFA slitta, il TAS slitta ... stiamo facendo scuola.

Tra un po' leggeremo sentenze della UEFA con su scritto:

"La Camera Giudicante dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body (CFCB) fa filtrare cauto ottimismo nei confronti dell’AC Milan in merito al ..."

Dopodiché i media cominceranno ad accostare Baselli alla camera giudicante in sede di "processo-mercato".


----------



## First93 (5 Giugno 2019)

Riguardo al ricorso del TAS però, una cosa non mi è chiara. Una delle sanzioni inflitte a dicembre riguarda la limitazione della rosa per le coppe negli anni 19/20 e 20/21, di conseguenza già da settembre dovrebbe essere operativa questa cosa, ma con il ricorso come funziona? Se la risposta dovesse arrivare dopo settembre quanti ne possiamo registrare in lista UEFA? Oppure al TAS sono obbligati a pronunciarsi entro l'inizio dell'Europa League?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Giugno 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Significa che SLITTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Il ritorno della slitta!!!!!

Ma ci squalificassero e amen! Che due balloni


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non può essere così. Noi siamo sotto sanzione. Il caso che dici tu vale x quando prendi una pena (break even entro tot) e quando arrivi alla scadenza non hai rispettato i termini della pena, allora si che c'è l'aggravio di pena. Nel caso del Milan la pena è break even entro il 2021, pena decisa dell'Uefa. Non puoi escluderlo oggi perché non ho ancora raggiunto il break even che tu stessa hai stabilito tra 2 anni...sarebbe un assoluto non sense giuridico che il Tas cassa in 2 secondi...



Infatti non ci siamo capiti. Ahahha
L Uefa non giudica di anno in anno, ma per trienni e noi siamo un'anomalia perché non siamo stati giudicati in quanto fuori dall'europa per molto tempo. Ma per regolamento dopo averci sanzionato per il primo triennio, adesso sarebbe toccato all'anno dei cinefake, e avendo addirittura una situazione peggiore potevano squalificarci perché già sanzionati e recidivi. A loro non interessa se ci stanno giudicando ora. Perché teoricamente noi questo dovevamo rispettarlo a prescindere nei vari anni. Quindi siamo colpevoli e recidivi. Tant'è che già alla prima sanzione volevano squalificarci se ben ricordi. Ma col TAS è cambiato tutto e noi rappresentiamo un'anomalia assoluta nel percorso del fpf. Per questo hanno sospeso tutto, in attesa di capire cosa dirà il TAS. Oggi non hanno detto che siamo salvi, hanno solo rimandato la decisione. Per noi questo è positivo perché significa che loro non sono così certi di poterci squalificare, per il discorso che tu dici sopra, e noi abbiamo più tempo per poter trovare un eventuale accordo o adottare altre strategie. Adesso vedremo di che pasta sono fatti gli avvocati di elliott, come tanti dicono. Io mi attengo solo ai fatti. Vediamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma quindi le sanzioni non arrivano subito?
> E ora in dirigenza che scuse accamperanno per non tirar fuori manco mille lire?



Che il regolamento é sempre quello, abbiamoml’obbligo del pareggio entro il 2021 e comunque ogni triennio va chiuso in pari e al momento siamo a -80, l’anno scorso a -120


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quelle chiare che ti hanno già detto. I conti fanno pena e vanno messi a posto indipendentemente dal FPF.



Se ci fai caso, ormai sono rimasti in pochi a prendere sul serio questa situazione grottesca, sia qui dentro che fuori.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti non ci siamo capiti. Ahahha
> L Uefa non giudica di anno in anno, ma per trienni e noi siamo un'anomalia perché non siamo stati giudicati in quanto fuori dall'europa per molto tempo. Ma per regolamento dopo averci sanzionato per il primo triennio, adesso sarebbe toccato all'anno dei cinefake, e avendo addirittura una situazione peggiore potevano squalificarci perché già sanzionati e recidivi. A loro non interessa se ci stanno giudicando ora. Perché teoricamente noi questo dovevamo rispettarlo a prescindere nei vari anni. Quindi siamo colpevoli e recidivi. Tant'è che già alla prima sanzione volevano squalificarci se ben ricordi. Ma col TAS è cambiato tutto e noi rappresentiamo un'anomalia assoluta nel percorso del fpf. Per questo hanno sospeso tutto, in attesa di capire cosa dirà il TAS. Oggi non hanno detto che siamo salvi, hanno solo rimandato la decisione. Per noi questo è positivo perché significa che loro non sono così certi di poterci squalificare, per il discorso che tu dici sopra, e noi abbiamo più tempo per poter trovare un eventuale accordo o adottare altre strategie. Adesso vedremo di che pasta sono fatti gli avvocati di elliott, come tanti dicono. Io mi attengo solo ai fatti. Vediamo.



Ma si è tutto giusto quello che dici tranne quando parli della recidiva. La recidiva non può essere MAI applicata se non c'è una sentenza di condanna definitiva. E nel caso del Milan non c'è. Ergo oggi l'Uefa in NESSUN CASO poteva escluderci dalle coppe l'anno prossimo. Teoricamente potrà farlo solo se il Tas confermerà in toto la pena (ma dubito). Ma anche lì nel caso porterebbero ulteriori problemi: 6 mesi fa mi dai 3 anni di tempo (con il bilancio 2018 già pubblico) e adesso mi squalifichi subito...e visto che la decisione arriverà tra settembre e novembre per che stagione mi squalifichi? Per quella successiva non è possibile (mi faresti giocare da fuorilegge con possibili ricorsi di tutti i club danneggiati), quindi x quella in corso...cosi tu uefa ti martelleresti sulle palle con la competizione già in corso...


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se ci fai caso, ormai sono rimasti in pochi a prendere sul serio questa situazione grottesca, sia qui dentro che fuori.



Ma x noi è grottesca la questione con l'uefa, x Elliot é grottesca la situazione del milan...independemente dal FPF Elliot, tramite Gazidis, ha fatto capire chiaramente che non farà più bilanci in perdita, semplicemente perché non ha intenzione di tirare fuori nemmeno un altro euro...


----------

